# Direct TV HD DVR Settings



## gdoddato7 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello - I am looking from some help. I have a SWM system in my home for Directv. I have multiple HR 22 HD DVR's. Recently, I noticed when I went into the satellite settings that I was unable to change the setting for switch type from SWM to multiswitch. That particular section was greyed out and I was unable to change it. I might have a need for one of my receivers to be connected to a multiwitch, hence the need to adjust that setting. Does anyone know if it is possible to adjust that switch type setting and if so, how I would do this? Is there a way to reset the receiver some how that would allow me to change the satelitte set up to change the switch type to mulit switch. Thanks in advance for our help


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

While using a SWM system the option for a multiswitch is greyed out (as you have discovered). If you shut down the receiver, connected it to a multiswitch, and power it back up, the option of using a multiswitch should be there.


----------



## gdoddato7 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I did try to power down the reciever connect it to a multi switch and power it back on, but was unable to adjust the setting for the switch as it was still greyed out. If anyone else has any ideas, I would apprecitate it


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

gdoddato7 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I did try to power down the reciever connect it to a multi switch and power it back on, but was unable to adjust the setting for the switch as it was still greyed out. If anyone else has any ideas, I would apprecitate it


Did you connect it to the multi-switch using BBCs?


----------



## gdoddato7 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, I had the B Band Connectors connected. Should they not be connected?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

B-Band converters aren't necessary while using a SWiM.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Changing back to a legacy multi-switch from a SWiM system can be a bit troublesome.
I'd pull the power cord for a while, and then before running the SAT setup again, I'd select "restore settings". Hopefully this will clear the SWiM status.


----------



## gdoddato7 (Apr 28, 2010)

I tried this and it did not work. I appreciate any other thoughts or suggestions


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> B-Band converters aren't necessary while using a SWiM.


He is switching from SWM to a multiswitch to test the ability to make teh change over.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

gdoddato7 said:


> I tried this and it did not work. I appreciate any other thoughts or suggestions


When using your multiswtich, do you get any signals on your sat strength screen? Also, what kind of multiswitch are you trying to use?

More info about your setup could be helpful.


----------



## gdoddato7 (Apr 28, 2010)

When using the multiswitch, I do not get any signal stength on the satellites. I get a message that states there is an error communciating with the dish. I was assuming that was becuase I am trying to connect using a multiswitch, but the settings in the receiver have SWM designated for the switch type. I am using an older multiswitch that has worked fine with this reciever before, just not after the switch settings were adjusted


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

DUMB question... Where is your SWM? In the dish itself? If so I don't think what you wish is even possible? Experts?

If not then how are you getting lines from your dish to the multiswitch,,, from the SWM's legacy ports?

Seems to me to test this for full HD on all units while retaining SWM for the other receivers, you would need 4 2 way splitters to cascade the 4 sat down leads to both a SWM and a multiswitch. If you do that you can merely add a second SWM8 or just upgrade to a SWM16 and not need to cascade.

Not enough info on your set up and what the end state needs to be or why...

Don "just wunnerin?" Bolton


----------



## gdoddato7 (Apr 28, 2010)

I currently have the SWM system, but want the ability to move back to the multi switch. The SWM system has extra lines coming into the house that the wife is not happy about. I guess the biggest question is can the receivers be reset to allow me to reconfigure the switch settings by myself and if so how or does Dirertv control that confirguration setting. Thanks


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

gdoddato7 said:


> I currently have the SWM system, but want the ability to move back to the multi switch. *The SWM system has extra lines coming into the house that the wife is not happy about*. I guess the biggest question is can the receivers be reset to allow me to reconfigure the switch settings by myself and if so how or does Dirertv control that confirguration setting. Thanks


I'm a bit confused by the bold statement above.... why the extra wires? SWM should reduce the amount of wiring you need (it did for me - 1 wire into a 4 way splitter with 1 wire going to each receiver in the house, as opposed to 4 wires into my multiswitch and 2 wires going to each receiver).


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

gdoddato7 said:


> I currently have the SWM system, but want the ability to move back to the multi switch. The SWM system has extra lines coming into the house that the wife is not happy about. I guess the biggest question is can the receivers be reset to allow me to reconfigure the switch settings by myself and if so how or does Dirertv control that confirguration setting. Thanks


Do you have an external SWiM ( 4 active wires from LNB) or is it from the LNB (1 active cable)? If it is the latter, you can not use a multi-switch.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

gdoddato7 said:


> Hello - I am looking from some help. I have a SWM system in my home for Directv. I have multiple HR 22 HD DVR's. Recently, I noticed when I went into the satellite settings that I was unable to change the setting for switch type from SWM to multiswitch. That particular section was greyed out and I was unable to change it. I might have a need for one of my receivers to be connected to a multiwitch, hence the need to adjust that setting. Does anyone know if it is possible to adjust that switch type setting and if so, how I would do this? Is there a way to reset the receiver some how that would allow me to change the satelitte set up to change the switch type to mulit switch. Thanks in advance for our help


Disconnect the sat in cables, reboot the ird, and repeat satellite setup and don't attach cable until you select the different dish / switch. This should allow you to choose a different switch type. Hope that helps.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

If you have a splitter in the line to supply multiple receivers, you'll have to bypass it with a barrel connector. Or at least, disconnect all the receivers from the splitter except the one you are testing.


----------



## gdoddato7 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

"Disconnect the sat in cables, reboot the ird, and repeat satellite setup and don't attach cable until you select the different dish / switch. This should allow you to choose a different switch type. Hope that helps"

Can you please clarify what the "ird" is? Thanks


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The IRD (is your set top box)

If you have a swim system-your LNB may have been changed to a SWM using only one down lead-the installer did not remove the other three from the dish to your old muiltiswitch.

that is why you are not getting and signal (or) unable to commnuicate to the dish when you try to reset the box.

I'm just guessing -because you haven't told us what type of swm switch you are using now.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

gdoddato7 said:


> Can you please clarify what the "ird" is? Thanks


IRD stands for Integrated Receiver/Decoder, i.e. the DirecTV receiver box.


----------



## bryanware (May 31, 2011)

I just moved and upgraded to SWM. I still have my old dish that I would like to use for camping, etc. I got the dish setup and I when I choose dish type, I choose slimline 3 and I see the signal meters have a signal, but after pressing continue, it always fails and reboots the IRD. I do have the b-band converters connected that were removed for the SWM install. The receiver is a dual tuner HD DVR (not in front of me so I don't know the exact model right now)

I spoke with the installer while he was at my house and he said all that needed to be done was change the dish type and change the switch type. This is still not working. Any ideas?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd try double checking your alignment first.


----------



## bryanware (May 31, 2011)

On several dish types, I see my signal meters at 99%. I tried selecting each one of those, but it always fails as mentioned above.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Make sure you are selecting the correct dish type before continuing. What type of dish is you "old dish"? Also, when you say it "fails and reboots", does it give you any sort of error message?


----------

